# The Whipppp



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks very nice


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

nice!! are those works from the guy that had the flat black mk4? whats your air setup?


----------



## Greedo (May 26, 2010)

The stance plus those wheels is pure sex


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

No these are a defferent set. 

Wheels are 
18x8.5 et32
18x10 et20

Air setup is 
Ride-tech e2 management 
Bagyards front and rear
Viair 400 compressor
5 gallon tank


Almost lays frame, need to do some subframe trimming and cut down the strut bushing.

Also, how many people still have there sway bars in? I know alot of the people on air with mk4s have them taken out. But not sure why


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

you can take the sway bar out to get more lows. And it's weird how much tuck you have in the front and how much poke you have in the rear. Maybe its just me :shrugs:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

SuperBacon said:


> you can take the sway bar out to get more lows. And it's weird how much tuck you have in the front and how much poke you have in the rear. Maybe its just me :shrugs:


i kinda agree, but its better than the other way around


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah I know about the tuck and poke. I need to order bigger lips for the front


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

jokerdude1333 said:


> Yeah I know about the tuck and poke. I need to order bigger lips for the front


:thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

very nice sir :thumbup:


----------



## vwgliin05 (Aug 1, 2006)

that last pic looks dope


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

saw the car down at SoWo - sits really nice. Great job.:thumbup:


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

jokerdude1333 said:


> Yeah I know about the tuck and poke. I need to order bigger lips for the front


I e-mailed WORK about doing that to my VS-XXs a while ago and they basically said you can't do it. They said it'll cost almost as much as a new wheel


----------



## guilford32 (Jun 22, 2008)

jokerdude1333 said:


>


HEY I DIDNT SAY YOU COULD USE MY PIX...:laugh:

Dope car dude, reppin VA WOOT!


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy **** thats a lot of dish dude. Looks good :thumbup:


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would say im using, more of just barrowing it for a little while  haha


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

notched just on pass side for axle? any notch for tie rod? i know you said you have to do some subframe trimming, but do you have any right now?


----------



## jokerdude1333 (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah all i have done right now is the axle notch. Not sure when ill get around to doing the other stuff, the subframe is about 1/8" from being on the ground. So i can deal with that.


----------



## gr0undscraper (Apr 28, 2008)

always loved these wheels. the rears are spot on IMO, a bit too much stretch, but pretty well fit.:thumbdown:


----------

